# XPS HD PSI for above concrete slab



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You would be better to lay a sub floor over the XPS. What is the current height. from floor to joists for the main floor?


----------



## ram1500 (Oct 14, 2012)

Walls and ceilings are already have drywall and primed.

Since this is a basement we have bulkheads around ducts. Under bulk heads is about 79 1/2" high otherwise everywhere else is 90".

As an FYI, bulk head is bout 5ft wide right in the middle of house. Kinda large IMO but there wasn't a choice.

My wife suffers from raynauld's, poor blood circulation in the hands/feet, so it has to be warm.

We will be adding a gas fireplace as well if that helps.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Your best bet is to use either heat under the flooring, or baseboard rad's, and forgive the xps on the floor. As long as you keep the air moving down there and heat when you are in the space, you will be fine. Personally I hate being in a basement for anything, unless I have to be down there to do something.

It is more of getting the walls insulated, is going to be your best bet, other than trying to put a bunch of work into effort on the floor.

At a little over 6 1/2 feet at the lowest point, and 7 1/2 at the highest, your basement is actually about the same as ours. I have to stoop to get under the duct work above our furnace. due to I am 6'-4".


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

The psi depends on the furniture planned... I usually site this at 36# or 5200#ft.2; http://www.cosella-dorken.com/bvf-ca-en/products/foundation_residential/floor/products/fl.php

Here are some other foams/floors: http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-059-slab-happy

http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-003-concrete-floor-problems?full_view=1

Were you looking to heat it?

Gary


----------

